

Source of the famous “Now you have two problems” quote (2006) - p7g5
http://regex.info/blog/2006-09-15/247

======
grownseed
Going out on a limb here but I believe the phrase "Now you have two problems"
is just a simplified (and slightly abused) rehash of Buddhism's 84th problem
parable.

